# some engine bling!!!



## veloz (Mar 19, 2014)

here some before and after pics of the engine bay. list of mods included:

1) painting side walls, alternator casing and some plastics black color
2) painting several items matching car color
3) carbon fiber vinyl wrap on selected pieces

parts needed included:

1) plastic covers
2) alum foil paper
3) solvent base black paint - spray can for side walls, brushed for alternator cover
4) color matched auto paint spray can
5) automotive clear lacquer spray can
6) painters tape
7) roll of carbon fiber vinyl wrap
8) 3M 94 vinyl wrap primer
9) heat gun for vinyl installation

these mods took several days but well worth the effort IMO.


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweet job mate.

I love engine detailing. I have a bit of an OCD approach as you could tell with mine.

Still got loads to do myself but 100% worth it especially on a show car.


----------



## veloz (Mar 19, 2014)

PolishMyPipe said:


> Sweet job mate.
> 
> I love engine detailing. I have a bit of an OCD approach as you could tell with mine.
> 
> Still got loads to do myself but 100% worth it especially on a show car.


love the blue color pipes...you got lots of surfaces there for some cool finishes..chrome, painted or vinyl wrap..


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

do we have an engine bay 'bling/aftermarket goodies' thread?


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Good work, very tidy!


----------

